# March 63 stingray question



## redline1968 (Dec 17, 2018)

I for one ...don’t know a lot about early stingrays. So I have to ask.. I’ve located a 1963 coppertone stingray. It’s  a early March built I believe or so he says and he’s very adement about it.  It’s suppose to be in excellent all original condition with a few fun excessories. My question is ....does the earlier stingrays have more value than later ones...if so,  what would I expect to pay for one since he wants to sell it.. everyone thinks since it’s stingray they want millions for beaters.. it won’t be a free deal.. I just want to be prepared so I don’t lose a supposedly rare bike or over pay.  Thanks


----------



## unregistered (Dec 17, 2018)

Pictures and a serial number would help immensely to honestly answer your question. 

Just initially here, yes - the early Stingrays are rarer and more sought after than the later ones.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 17, 2018)

Thank you that’s what Thought...  Yes pics are good it’s gonna be after the holidays.  Also he has another one that’s green with 3spd and grasshopper tires year unknown but in same condition....  I’ll probably just buy them anyhow...with or with out a price idea..... my gut say get them but  caution is my game...it will be in Jan some time...


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 17, 2018)

Called him... it’s a June 63


----------



## unregistered (Dec 17, 2018)

Nice! 63 stingrays are very sought after in any form. I would recommend he still furnish a SN and/or pics before even putting a finger on a checkbook. Been around this hobby a long time, as have you I see, and have seen some wild stuff - intentional or not.


----------



## Rockman9 (Dec 17, 2018)

I'm not a stingray expert but from what I know the stingray was introduced in the second half of 1963 with this ad. It doesn't appear in catalogs until 1964. If it's a June of '63 then it would be one of the very early ones. Also the '63 models sold out. Here is a link to the Schwinn Date Codes. Hopefully that will be of help to you.

http://www.angelfire.com/rant/allday101/SchwinnCodes1.html


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 17, 2018)

I wouldn't pay a dime over the retail price above.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 17, 2018)

Thank you.  Yep will do.  I tried to shake him on the date but no go... seems like the green stingray  on might be a stingray super deluxe..  but have to be after the holidays to really find out...he has no rush to sell.. more like a hoarder to me...lol


----------



## unregistered (Dec 18, 2018)

Super deluxes were not three speeds but deluxe stingrays had the option. Did he mention if it had a springer front end on it? Man, a lime green super deluxe is like my holy grail!


----------



## danfitz1 (Dec 18, 2018)

buses n bikes said:


> Super deluxes were not three speeds but deluxe stingrays had the option.


----------



## unregistered (Dec 18, 2018)

Yep, what Dan showed. Some early 3 speed rays had a trigger shifter on the handlebars that predated the stik shifter. These would be 1965-66 models, best I recall.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 18, 2018)

Ok good to know.. thank you. toc bikes are my thing so I’m rather stupid when these pop up.. it seems he’s fixated on the 63 more than the other one. Might be a better deal on the green one .  I’m just gonna have to call and set a date..  believe it or not  the 65 green super deluxe was my first bike.. i never rode it when I was a kid because I lived in a rural area with very steep hill..  I remember when I got it I couldn’t even touch the pedals so it sat till I grew into it..  it was near mint when my a—- hole dad threw it way...I wanted to keep it but he had it in the pickup and off it went. Sad day for me.


----------



## GenuineRides (Dec 19, 2018)

Check the fork on the '63, it will have 3 painted lines if originally a 20" Typhoon and converted, whereas the true stingray had the pointed arrow/chevron.  Other indicators are the seat strut will be a square back but not be flattened/crimped where it bolts to the seat, and handle bars will be wide "butterfly" style with longer straight handle ends and the center knurling that the stem bolts to will extend just beyond the width of the stem on either side.  All these are tell-tale indicators of original parts on a '63.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 19, 2018)

Good to know.  Thank you.. I remember the arrow on the fork but small bits like that really makes me realize how little I know on stings.


----------



## GTs58 (Dec 19, 2018)

All Sting Rays had a chrome fork crown, the Typhoons did not.


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 20, 2018)

Thank you for the help.. I appreciate it very much


----------



## mongeese (Dec 20, 2018)

Some Schwindlers turn 1963 twenty inch cantilevers into early Stingrays- be weary.


----------



## unregistered (Dec 20, 2018)

mongeese said:


> Some Schwindlers turn 1963 twenty inch cantilevers into early Stingrays- be weary.




Agreed. I'd be quite leery of this seller from everything you've mentioned (no SN, no pics, limited details). Please don't get taken! A June 63 Sting-Ray is very uncommon!


----------



## redline1968 (Dec 20, 2018)

Will do..not surprised on fake bikes..... this guy doesn’t collect stings... he’s a collector-/hoarder of anything but has some knowledge via internet.  It was a causal conversation by chance.  He has no rush on selling just getting old and time for a change.... I’m not putting much stock on a low buy it now price.. just being on top if it’s as good and real as he says... the second bike is vague but sound interesting too.


----------

